# Cutting pegboard



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

1/8 or 1/4?
Table saw is fine.
Hold it down good.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

1/4".

I tried using a diamond blade on an 4.5" angle grinder and it got hot with a burnt smell fast. Besides it will take forever to do 8 feet of it.

I will try the table saw tomorrow, for some reason I thought a wood blade will chew it up bad.

Thanks.


----------



## DrumBum (Nov 8, 2011)

circular saw with a plywood blade. the fine teeth will make for a nice clean cut


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Table saw with a fine tooth blade, that is used for paneling cutting.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Use whatever blade you have in the table saw and just go nice and slow, finished side up. Going slow is the same as using a blade with less teeth, lol


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Ironlight said:


> Use whatever blade you have in the table saw and just go nice and slow, finished side up. Going slow is the same as using a blade with less teeth, lol


Never thought about it like that before.
Good one.


----------



## diyjohn1234 (Jan 30, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> I have a pegboard I need to cut to a specific size to mount.
> 
> What is the best way to cut it?
> 
> ...


A table saw would be perfectly fine. I used to make these cuts at home depot all the time.


----------



## KatHelms (Feb 16, 2012)

I've cut a bunch of peg board with my table saw. A circ saw would work fine too - if you are working with a large sheet, it can be clumsy on the table saw by yourself.


----------

